# @Visit Leeds



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Leeds I*

thank you guys :cheers2:




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Leeds II*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great Leeds impressions, Leon! :applause:
I especially love the Moore sculpture, the impressing facade with the lions,
and detecetd a bus with a group playing Medieval Music.
Did you hear them play?


----------

